# uv tube fittings??



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

?? is there any reason why I can't use an ordinary fluorescent light holder (like a kitchen one) for UV tubes in the vivs? without a cover of course. I'm thinking of using them for the new 4ft vivs I'll be getting soon... they're hot vivs, low humidity so little risk of water damage.

It would be so much neater just having a plug outside instead of the hot and awkward controller as well....


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont see any reason why not they should work the same.

Only problem i can see is that if its for a beardie tube should be fitted about 8-12 inches above viv base so the bulky fitting may look too nice.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Good, that's great thanks!! it only has to be within 6-12" of a basking area where the beardie can sit and absorb what he wants, so can be at the top if there's rocks or branches suitable for him to climb and sit on within reach


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

It will work out more expensive buying a fluorescent light fitting than buying a UV starter unit. Plus will it be the right wattage for UV bulbs?


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

they seem to be cheaper and the best thing from my point of view is there's only one wire & a plug to house on the outside instead of 3 wires, a controller plus a plug!! the 3ft ones I've looked at online are for 30w T5 or T8 tubes, so that's the same isn't it


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

How much are they then?
Cos a UV starter unit is only like £14


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I found this one again just now and two or three last night starting from about £9...Lighting UK Suppliers Light Bulbs Fittings Indoor Outdoor Lights Lamps Bulb


----------

